# Dipping in the backswing



## richy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone have any tips or drills to stop me dipping and losing height during my backswing. 

Watching some pros, their head remains so still and they rotate around a consistent spine angle. 

I think the loss of height is contributing to my occasional fat and thin shots.

Anyway, ALL help appreciated


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 12, 2012)

Is the problem caused by you dipping your left shoulder in the backswing?   This can make you drop your  head.

If it is then try to make a flatter turn where your front shoulder turns just under your chin.


----------



## richy (Oct 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Is the problem caused by you dipping your left shoulder in the backswing?   This can make you drop your  head.

If it is then try to make a flatter turn where your front shoulder turns just under your chin.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure, I recorded myself on my phone and during playback there was defiantly a loss of height by a few inches


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 12, 2012)

richy said:



			Im not sure, I recorded myself on my phone and during playback there was defiantly a loss of height by a few inches
		
Click to expand...

Check your left shoulder passes just below your chin.


----------



## Prowhalley (Oct 13, 2012)

Left shoulders dropping and therefore losing head height is caused by the right arm not working right. Wen ur right arm and takeaway isn't right then ur right shoulder will go high at the takeaway and as a result ur left shoulder has to go low and pull ur head down


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

Lots of *great* golfers drop a couple of inches in their backswing and a couple more inches in their downswing.... Tiger and Rory would be 2 that I can think of right now. Don't know if World No1 and No2 will suffice as an example?


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Lots of *great* golfers drop a couple of inches in their backswing and a couple more inches in their downswing.... Tiger and Rory would be 2 that I can think of right now. Don't know if World No1 and No2 will suffice as an example? 

Click to expand...

Maybe they need to see a Pro


----------

